# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Е.М. Ачьюта Прийа Прабху

## Рудольф

Е.М. Ачьюта Прийа Прабху - Региональный секретарь по Украине и Молдавии




> Большие устремления, скромные достижения. Жизнь клонится к закату, хочу успеть. О Господь Гаурачандра, прими подношение этой жизни из сострадания к заблудившемуся грешнику…




*Время проявляет желание Кришны*

В повествовании о причинах пришествия Господа Кришны в мир, описано как Господь Брахма вместе с другими великими полубогами отправился на берег Молочного океана, и там вопрошал Верховного Господа, прося Его о помощи.

Получив в медитации ответ, Брахма сообщил полубогам:
“Еще до того как мы обратились к Господу о помощи, Он уже знал о страданиях на Земле. Поскольку Господь, ради уменьшения бремени Земли, ступает по ней в облике Своей энергии как время, все вы, полубоги, должны воплотиться как свои проявления в облике сыновей и внуков семьи Яду.”
(Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.1.22)

В тексте употреблено слово авадхритах, что означает “известно”. Все уже известно Ему. Поэтому, говорит Брахма, достаточно, что вы, полубоги, просто сообщили Ему о своих проблемах, одних ваших усилий сообщить уже достаточно. И хотя я знаю Его (будучи амшей Его амши), Он не показался нам на глаза даже чтобы просто выслушать нас.

Вы должны родиться, слившись с вечными спутниками, такими как Уддхава и Сатьяки, которые есть Его амши. Воплотитесь как сыновья, внуки и т.д. в династии Яду, которые Его вечные спутники, и оставайтесь рядом с Ним.
Полубоги проявят свои амши на земле: Юдхиштхира будет рожден от Дхармы, Бхима от Вайу, Арджуна от Индры, Накула и Сахадева от Ашвини-кумаров, Карна от бога Солнца, Ашваттхама был амшей Шивы.»

Кришна — это ишварешвара, Владыка всех владык (ишвар), включая Вишну, а тем более всех полубогов во вселенной, таких как мы. Хотя Он способен все сделать Сам, просто одним Своим желанием, немедленно, тем не менее, как сказано в самом стихе, — Господь ступает по земле в облике времени, Своей энергии, и Он совершит все необходимое, когда этому придет время. Если что-то необходимо сделать, то Он делает это, когда требуется и где требуется.

Время подчинено Ему, поэтому время проявляет Его желания.
Каждый получит то, что заслуживает, и все возвращается на круги своя. Иногда для ясности необходимо просто немного подождать, и тогда все становится очевидным и понятным. Торопись медленно. Самое важное — оставаться в сознании Кришны, и тогда есть надежда стать инструментом проявления Его планов. Если многое непонятно или вы не уверены, то лучше не торопиться и больше подумать о том, соответствует ли наша садхана и уровень воспевания намы тому, чтобы стать Его инстументом.

Не следует, в нетерпеливой страсти и желании все получить немедленно, забывать о том, что мы живем в материальном мире, к тому же мир не развивается по нашему плану. Здесь не будет все просто, красиво и немедленно, как нам того хочется, нужно запастись терпением и отказаться от привязанности к результату.


>>> Источник: Официальный блог

----------


## Рудольф

*Пустые разговоры*

Рупа Госвами пишет в Упадешамрите (5) об этикете взаимоотношений в обществе преданных:

_кришнети йасйа гири там манаса дрийета
дикшасти чет пранатибхиш ча бхаджантам ишам
шушрушая бхаджана-вигйам ананйам анйа-
ниндади-шунйа-хридам ипсита-санга-лабдхйа_

«Следует выражать почтение в уме преданному, который повторяет Святое Имя Господа Кришны; предлагать смиренные поклоны преданному, принявшему духовное посвящение (дикшу) и занят поклонением Божеству; а также искать общения и с верой служить чистому преданному, который неуклонно занят преданным служением и чье сердце полностью лишено склонности критиковать других.»

Анйа-ниндади-шунйа-хридам, — чье сердце полностью лишено склонности критиковать других, — это тема третьей шлоки Шикшаштаки Махапрабху, и по мнению Шрилы Бхактисиддханты — мантра сиддха-пранали, являющая садхаке его вечную духовную форму. Повторение Святого Имени возможно только в сердце, очищенном раскаянием и лишенном стремления критиковать других.

Шрила Бхактивинода говорит в «Бхактьялоке» о том как критика и оскорбления вырастают из, казалось бы, невинных разговоров:
«Четыре стадии праджалпы — это
(1) бесполезные разговоры,
(2) споры,
(3) поиск недостатков в других и
(4) оскорбление, поношение.»

Последовательно и неуклонно, каждая следующая стадия вытекает из и основана на предыдущей. Все начинается с пустых разговоров и постепенно, по мере роста ожесточения, незаметно обращается в нинду, оскорбления. Начав одно, мы придем к следующим стадиям, постепенно, подобно тому как человеку невозможно ограничить себя в интоксикациях; начав пить по-немногу, он постепенно, с каждой каплей, по мере затмения разума, становится пьяницей.

Итак, пустые разговоры — начало процесса опустошения и падения.


>>> Источник: Официальный блог

----------


## Рудольф

*КАК ЗАЩИТИТЬ СЕБЯ В БЕЗВЫХОДНОЙ СИТУАЦИИ?*



Царь Парикшит в разговоре с Шукадевой Госвами (Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.1.5) говорит о том, как можно преодолеть совершенно непреодолимые трудности:
_“Приняв прибежище лотосных стоп Кришны, которые сравнивают с безопасным кораблем, мой дед Арджуна и другие Пандавы пересекли океан поля битвы Курукшетры. В этом океане великие военачальники, как, например, Бхишмадева, напоминали гигантских рыб, способных проглотить всех. По милости Господа Кришны мои деды пересекли непреодолимый океан с той же легкостью, с которой можно переступить через лужицу в отпечатке телячьего копытца.”_

Мы обсуждаем вопрос защиты Кришны, Который способен защитить и защитил дедов Парикшита при совершенно немыслимых обстоятельствах.

Остальных атиратх, помимо Бхишмы, было также сложно победить потому что Бхишма защищал их. Слово «атиратха» поясняется в Махабхарате: Тот, кто способен сражаться с 11 000 лучников одновременно, а также опытен в использовании разного рода снарядов и владении оружием, называется маха-ратхой, но если воин способен сражаться с неограниченным количеством врагов, то он провозглашается как ати-ратха.

«Мой дед пересек океан армии Кауравов, несмотря на то, что это было невероятно трудно, поскольку в нем были Бхишма и другие, подобные тимингилам, способным проглотить и победить даже полубогов (амаранджайаир).»

Бхишма, сам будучи Васу, был полубогом. Противостоять полубогам оружием, данным полубогами (которым владели Арджуна и Бхима), бесполезно. Бхишма амаранджая, поскольку победил Парашураму, бессмертного (амара).

Итак, силы Кауравов на Курукшетре сравниваются в шлоке с океаном потому что они были практически беспредельны, но поскольку Пандавы поднялись на корабль (йат-плавах) лотосных стоп Кришны, сделали Кришну своим кораблем, то они пересекли этот океан с легкостью, так же, как торговец, поднявшись на корабль, и идя с попутным ветром, пересекает бескрайнее море.

Так предание лотосным стопам Кришны позволяет человеку пересечь океан материального существования.
Конечно, если океан был превращен в лужицу в отпечатке от телячьего копытца, то лодка не нужна для того, чтобы переступить лужицу. Это — поэтическое украшение. Но ачарьи выходят из этой ситуации, говоря, что поскольку Пандавы приняли лодку Кришны, океан превратился в лужицу.

Кто, кроме Кришны мог выстроить все эти невероятные истории, привевшие Пандавов к победе? По законам мирской логики и здравого смысла Пандавы не могли, не должны были победить, но они победили по законам трансцендентного мира и духовной логики, вопреки здравому материальному смыслу.

В жизни мы постоянно предстаем перед ситуациями, которые не в состоянии решить. Следует ценить такие ситуации как возможность положиться на Кришну. Когда мы не можем, Он может. Он видит нашу ситуацию, более того, Он выстраивает такие ситуации лично для того, чтобы подтолкнуть Своего преданного к преданию. Чтобы надеяться на Него в таких случаях, нужна вера.

Когда мы самостоятельно не способны преодолеть препятствие, то это — самое время предаться Кришне. Как Он поможет нам преодолеть его, — мы не знаем. Жизнь показывает, что у нас обычно не хватает фантазии вообразить каким образом препятствие может быть пройдено. Но Кришна знает как, и чаще всего мы проходим испытания и выходим из них совсем не так, как представляли себе, но всегда по замыслу Господа.

Чтобы проявился Его замысел требуется лишь оставаться в сознании Кришны и действовать без привязанности, в интересах Кришны.

Мы не говорим о том, что следует бездействовать. Действие необходимо, но при всех действиях важно надеяться на Кришну, действовать ради Него и проверить свои мотивы. Всегда оставаться в сознании Кришны, стать частью плана Кришны, следуя указаниям духовных учителей — самое главное условие.


>>> Источник: Официальный блог

----------

